# Water Dangers?



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello everybody ...

Before i ask my first question, i'd like to say that i did try the search function and couldnt find a clear answer.

I would like to take my Mali swimming. but being that i live in NJ and i have seen the snapping turtles around here, how safe are lakes and ponds, and is there anything i should know about before she jumps in? (freshwater)

also are there any dangers in saltwater (beach) ... i've obviously seen dogs on the beach, but is there a limit to how long they can have saltwater on them?

Thanks in Advance

-Tyree


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you look up snapping turtles ?? I am pretty sure that they don't have the drive to be discussed here.

Saltwater, I don't know about any harm, but the ocean is a filth bucket.

Snapping turtles are not gonna bug your dog. Horror movies are not real.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

_also are there any dangers in saltwater (beach) ... i've obviously seen dogs on the beach, but is there a limit to how long they can have saltwater on them?_


Are you referring to the dog becoming hypertonic or something ? A quick rinse with fresh water afterwards takes the salt out.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did you look up snapping turtles ?? I am pretty sure that they don't have the drive to be discussed here.
> 
> Saltwater, I don't know about any harm, but the ocean is a filth bucket.
> 
> Snapping turtles are not gonna bug your dog. Horror movies are not real.


now that you mention they are lazy ... never thought of researching them, but i'll take a look. any problems if my dog happens to drink some of the water? i'd be crushed if my dog gets some kind of illness because i wanted her to swim....



maggie fraser said:


> _also are there any dangers in saltwater (beach) ... i've obviously seen dogs on the beach, but is there a limit to how long they can have saltwater on them?_
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the dog becoming hypertonic or something ? A quick rinse with fresh water afterwards takes the salt out.


thats kind of what i figured, rinse'em off and move on ... thanks


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Keep away from algae-ponds! http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/lakes/bluegreenalgae/DNRNews21Oct08.pdf

I'm about to take my pooch out for dock-giving. Should be a good day.  and I know there are snapping turtles in the lake. So remote a possibility that I never thought about it until you brought it up. Then again, I've relaxed A LOT about every little health hazard in the last year. 

Have fun!


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Anne Vaini said:


> Keep away from algae-ponds! http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/lakes/bluegreenalgae/DNRNews21Oct08.pdf
> 
> I'm about to take my pooch out for dock-giving. Should be a good day.  and I know there are snapping turtles in the lake. So remote a possibility that I never thought about it until you brought it up. Then again, I've relaxed A LOT about every little health hazard in the last year.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks for the Link! ... snappers were the first thing that came to my mind! big ugly monsters! didn't think of algae, i have to admit that kind of scares me ....


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

You guys up north really don't have too many bad critters to worry about do you? 

Turtles? TURTLES?


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> You guys up north really don't have too many bad critters to worry about do you?
> 
> Turtles? TURTLES?


snapagators! :-?

granted there not Burmese Pythons, alligators or oil ......


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

A friend's Labrador went missing last year. He had spent thousands on training for this duck hunting dog. They have a large pond that is fed by a bayou. We are in Louisiana, mind you, so we have 15+ foot gators and snappers the size of hogs. I evaluate and train dogs at our shelter for adoption so he asked that I keep an eye on his dog. Never saw the dog come thru. Then a few months later, his friend brought his Lab out to their place and a humongous gator grabbed him. Now we know the rest of the story. I stopped looking for my friend's dog needless to say.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Denise Gatlin said:


> A friend's Labrador went missing last year. He had spent thousands on training for this duck hunting dog. They have a large pond that is fed by a bayou. We are in Louisiana, mind you, so we have 15+ foot gators and snappers the size of hogs. I evaluate and train dogs at our shelter for adoption so he asked that I keep an eye on his dog. Never saw the dog come thru. Then a few months later, his friend brought his Lab out to their place and a humongous gator grabbed him. Now we know the rest of the story. I stopped looking for my friend's dog needless to say.



wow, thats terrible ....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

If the dog drinks the salt water he/she will probably puke it back up. 

Turtles will leave the area when they are bothered....we have huge ones here and the kids swim all the time....normally if they stick around, they are caught and eaten.....fairly tasty too. 

The worries I have are the dogs running into a rattlesnake on the waters edge, usually they leave the are too, but sometimes there is a stupid/stubborn (not sure which) one. 

I was on a search years ago and we were on a river bank, law enforcement warned me of beaver traps, set just below the water......so I inquire about those when in a strange area.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

Took my G.S.D. swimming in my pond in Ontario Canada and he loved it a week later he blew hot spots from some bacteria , on his skin or in the water. Will not let any of my dogs swim anymore. they don't need to and I don't need the problems.
Brian


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Brian McConnell said:


> Took my G.S.D. swimming in my pond in Ontario Canada and he loved it a week later he blew hot spots from some bacteria , on his skin or in the water. Will not let any of my dogs swim anymore. they don't need to and I don't need the problems.
> Brian


Hmmm something to think about .........


----------



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

You know maybe I just think about things differently but when did we get so paranoid that now we are discussing whether or not we let our dogs get into ponds, lakes, creeks, oceans, etc. Is this one of the things that will go away like fireworks on the 4th, Halloween, etc because it is "potentially" unsafe. Any dog I've ever owned has been in each of these environments and hasn't had one ounce of problems, for that matter I'm usually in there with them. Dog's are dog's. They drink water out of puddles, eat bones out of the dirt, lick their's and any others butts. Let them be dogs. That being said I don't advocate you let them swim downstream from 3 Mile Island or the local cyanide plant but really.....?


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

JOHN WINTERS said:


> You know maybe I just think about things differently but when did we get so paranoid that now we are discussing whether or not we let our dogs get into ponds, lakes, creeks, oceans, etc. Is this one of the things that will go away like fireworks on the 4th, Halloween, etc because it is "potentially" unsafe. Any dog I've ever owned has been in each of these environments and hasn't had one ounce of problems, for that matter I'm usually in there with them. Dog's are dog's. They drink water out of puddles, eat bones out of the dirt, lick their's and any others butts. Let them be dogs. That being said I don't advocate you let them swim downstream from 3 Mile Island or the local cyanide plant but really.....?


 
Or swim in the Gulf.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Our dogs swim all over the place. Once in a great while, one will get some runs, but I think that's usually from drinking a lot of water. We do keep an eye out for snakes and we always check for underwater stumps, sticks, ect. that a dog could jump on in a new place we haven't been before. We avoid high people traffic areas because of yahoos throwing down beer bottles and trash. 

This sounds like another over-protective deal like today's kids that are becoming allergic to everything under the sun because they've never had any exposure.


Heck, I go with 'em when I can!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

JOHN WINTERS said:


> You know maybe I just think about things differently but when did we get so paranoid that now we are discussing whether or not we let our dogs get into ponds, lakes, creeks, oceans, etc. Is this one of the things that will go away like fireworks on the 4th, Halloween, etc because it is "potentially" unsafe. Any dog I've ever owned has been in each of these environments and hasn't had one ounce of problems, for that matter I'm usually in there with them. Dog's are dog's. They drink water out of puddles, eat bones out of the dirt, lick their's and any others butts. Let them be dogs. That being said I don't advocate you let them swim downstream from 3 Mile Island or the local cyanide plant but really.....?


You have a good point. I used to be in the hyper-paranoid group. And as a single momma without much budget for emergency vet care - that is just how it had to be!

But now I live with my bf who is a vet and I'm starting to RELAX a little bit. The dogs can chill out and just be dogs sometimes. Go visit family during hunting season and they're going to find gut piles. No big deal. Swim in the lake even when it is a little green.

And no - I haven't had more problems with dogs since I started to chill out.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I am in NJ too and have never worried about the water. I walk/hike my dogs in parks where I know there is water so they dont over heat in the summer. While I prefer running water, I let them in any body of water that we come across. I have heard about a particular type of algae (is it blue?) that has been known to make the dogs sick or die, but dont think I have come across it.

It they drink salt water, they can throw it up or have the runs later.

Like someone else said--they eat deer/goose etc poo, drink from mud puddles and lick their butts, I am not going to be paranoid about the natural bodies of water they might wander into. I too would be crushed in one of my dogs got sick and died from something from the water, but I am not going to try to keep them in a bubble.

My 5 yr old, Griffin, got a major hot spot on his neck one year. I think it was because he swam most days and had a flat collar on. I think being damp much of the time (it takes gsds forever to dry) and especially under the collar caused it. I use a fur saver now (clipped so that it isnt a slip collar). I also rinse the dogs off with the hose when we get home so at least they are somewhat clean.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

JOHN WINTERS said:


> You know maybe I just think about things differently but when did we get so paranoid that now we are discussing whether or not we let our dogs get into ponds, lakes, creeks, oceans, etc. Is this one of the things that will go away like fireworks on the 4th, Halloween, etc because it is "potentially" unsafe. Any dog I've ever owned has been in each of these environments and hasn't had one ounce of problems, for that matter I'm usually in there with them. Dog's are dog's. They drink water out of puddles, eat bones out of the dirt, lick their's and any others butts. Let them be dogs. That being said I don't advocate you let them swim downstream from 3 Mile Island or the local cyanide plant but really.....?



Yes they are dogs, but i also think its better safe than sorry. I think people need to be aware of what could possible happen. why have a dog sick or something worst happen to them because of not being aware.

just my thoughts"


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> I am in NJ too and have never worried about the water. I walk/hike my dogs in parks where I know there is water so they dont over heat in the summer. While I prefer running water, I let them in any body of water that we come across. I have heard about a particular type of algae (is it blue?) that has been known to make the dogs sick or die, but dont think I have come across it.
> 
> It they drink salt water, they can throw it up or have the runs later.
> 
> ...



i'm also in central jersey, grew up in Neptune, now live in jackson ... the only water that dallas has been in is the howell reservoir. thinking of trying out another spot soon. any suggestions?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Denise Gatlin said:


> A friend's Labrador went missing last year. He had spent thousands on training for this duck hunting dog. They have a large pond that is fed by a bayou. We are in Louisiana, mind you, so we have 15+ foot gators and snappers the size of hogs. I evaluate and train dogs at our shelter for adoption so he asked that I keep an eye on his dog. Never saw the dog come thru. Then a few months later, his friend brought his Lab out to their place and a humongous gator grabbed him. Now we know the rest of the story. I stopped looking for my friend's dog needless to say.


My middle and high school years were in Central Florida. Quite a few friends lost dogs to gators. I hate it when we get a call in Aiken/Augusta or the Lowcountry. We don't have them here but we have had to work dogs in gator country. Acknowledge the BIG turtles are a force to contend with.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

The biggest snapper I saw was on land and it was approx 2 ft long. It was a bit aggressive, but certainly not fast enough to do anything to the dog. I assume that in the water they will just leave quickly. We only have 2 poisonous snakes in NJ and they arent water snakes, so it is really the woods you have to worry about.

Tyree--Do you mean Jackson as in Great Adventure? I consider that South Jersey LOL--tho, looking at the map, it isnt really south. I go down to Lakehurst a lot and it is about an hr for me. I am in Mercer county. My favorite parks up here are Sourland Mt Preserve in Somerset County, Sourland Mt Nature Preserve in Hunterdon county, and Rosedale Park in Pennington (mercer county). It looks Colliers Mills and Assupink is near you--I havent been to those places often, but I think they are nice for walking with dogs.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I live in Minnesota and have always brought my Labs and GSD's swimming . My Lab was a hunting dog so he swam a lot . Other then never had a problem others then some itching from time to time . Hunting dogs spend alot of time in some of the stinkiest swamps with very little issues . 

I'm sure you could find someplace to good swim your dogs . Relax .


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> Hello everybody ...
> 
> Before i ask my first question, i'd like to say that i did try the search function and couldnt find a clear answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

First off, it is red alge that has killed dogs supposedly. Second, thank god for sane posters like Mr. Winters.

Now that that is said, Tyree, I am going to really mess up your day with something many don't know. Dogs drown all the time just like people. They panic just like people. I have been to multiple water races and field trials where people had to jump in and save their dogs because they were drowning. And your worried about turtles.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

There you go Don, now its gona have to where a life preserver. Good work. Didn’t a dog get eaten in Jaws? I’m telling you just keep it in its bed in the crate in the house with its petsmart dog safe toys, it should be safe there. But not a turtle toy!


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> The biggest snapper I saw was on land and it was approx 2 ft long. It was a bit aggressive, but certainly not fast enough to do anything to the dog. I assume that in the water they will just leave quickly. We only have 2 poisonous snakes in NJ and they arent water snakes, so it is really the woods you have to worry about.
> 
> Tyree--Do you mean Jackson as in Great Adventure? I consider that South Jersey LOL--tho, looking at the map, it isnt really south. I go down to Lakehurst a lot and it is about an hr for me. I am in Mercer county. My favorite parks up here are Sourland Mt Preserve in Somerset County, Sourland Mt Nature Preserve in Hunterdon county, and Rosedale Park in Pennington (mercer county). It looks Colliers Mills and Assupink is near you--I havent been to those places often, but I think they are nice for walking with dogs.



Colliers Mills is real nice ... i forgot about that place ....i saw some bird dogs there once, maybe i'll go there...yea your north of me, i've never really been up there.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> snapagators! :-?
> 
> granted there not Burmese Pythons, alligators or oil ......


There you go! I've always wanted one of these... :lol:










Here's a bigger one










They get to something like 200lb. Unfortunately, there aren't that many of the truly huge old ones left...


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Tyree Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody ...
> ...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Tyree, I’m about 10 minutes from you in Wall. There are a million places for the dog to swim. Allaire state park has got streams all over the place. Depending where you go there is typically no one around. The logs can be slippery when they have frost on them. It’s a great place to go tracking as well. 
As far as the ocean you’ll get thrown off any beach with the dog right now except Island Beach State Park. You can get on the other beaches later in the day or earlier in the morning but some goofy rent a cop may tell you know dogs allowed. Around September you can get the mutt on the beach. 
On the north side of Manasquan inlet on the East side of the roads there is a dog beach along the bay. It’s a cluster-F, filled with people who are worried about taking their dog swimming. It’s pretty empty during the week or again early or late. 
You in one of those SCH clubs in Jackson?


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Tyree, I’m about 10 minutes from you in Wall. There are a million places for the dog to swim. Allaire state park has got streams all over the place. Depending where you go there is typically no one around. The logs can be slippery when they have frost on them. It’s a great place to go tracking as well.
> As far as the ocean you’ll get thrown off any beach with the dog right now except Island Beach State Park. You can get on the other beaches later in the day or earlier in the morning but some goofy rent a cop may tell you know dogs allowed. Around September you can get the mutt on the beach.
> On the north side of Manasquan inlet on the East side of the roads there is a dog beach along the bay. It’s a cluster-F, filled with people who are worried about taking their dog swimming. It’s pretty empty during the week or again early or late.
> You in one of those SCH clubs in Jackson?



I haven't decided on a club yet I'm still very new to the sport! leaning towards alpha K9 Carlos is like 15 min from me! 

didn't know there was water at allaire, that's another good spot!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> I haven't decided on a club yet I'm still very new to the sport! leaning towards alpha K9 Carlos is like 15 min from me!
> 
> didn't know there was water at allaire, that's another good spot!


I think there is several SCH clubs in that area I went and watched a few over the past few years. 
Your training says SCH does that mean you are actively training in it or you are thinking about it? 
 You live at the Jersey Shore there is water all over the place.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> I think there is several SCH clubs in that area I went and watched a few over the past few years.
> Your training says SCH does that mean you are actively training in it or you are thinking about it?
> You live at the Jersey Shore there is water all over the place.



the thinking part is over! just have to pull the trigger!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> the thinking part is over! just have to pull the trigger!


 
So you’re not thinking or training? Sounds like SCH. :razz:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My first Border terrier damn near got drowned by a goose when he was a pup. tried swimming after them when one turned, pecked him on the head and then procceded to climb right on top of him. 
Then there was my JRT that came out of the lake with a bass plug stuck in his shoulder. He grabbed it and ripped it out :-o ....then he had the bass plug stuck in his lip. #-o
I cut that out with a cutter borrowed from a fisherman and he (JRT) headed right back in the water when I set him down. ](*,)
All the terriers I've had that were swimmers have killed water snakes (Northern banded mostly). Luckily I'm slightly to far north for Cottom mouths. Copperheads just make their heads swell up a bit.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> My first Border terrier damn near got drowned by a goose when he was a pup. tried swimming after them when one turned, pecked him on the head and then procceded to climb right on top of him.
> Then there was my JRT that came out of the lake with a bass plug stuck in his shoulder. He grabbed it and ripped it out :-o ....then he had the bass plug stuck in his lip. #-o
> I cut that out with a cutter borrowed from a fisherman and he (JRT) headed right back in the water when I set him down. ](*,)
> All the terriers I've had that were swimmers have killed water snakes (Northern banded mostly). Luckily I'm slightly to far north for Cottom mouths. Copperheads just make their heads swell up a bit.


Terriers are absolute monsters ...... they don't mess around .. my neighbor has a JRT that looks like he's on steroids! Muscles everywhere and he is a chipmunk master killer! he could have championship titles in chipmunk killing .... and you know how fast they are! its crazy..... bad part .. neighbor has no control, and she doesn't do anything with the dog! oh well


----------



## Mia Dunn (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll tell you a _water danger_ we have here in Texas. It's called *Giardia*. You can't see it, but if you get it - you'll know it! My immune system sucks, so any time any of the dogs I'm around get it then I do, too. 

If you think it's bad for dogs, you should try having it as a human. It hurts, alot! and for at least a month or more. 

Probably not what you were thinking, but every time I swim my dogs in the lake I hope they don't pick it up and give it to me. Although it is kind of a natural diet..." the parasite diet" - it's a sucky one! :sad:

Although, maybe we could start a new fad in California and bottle it and get RICH! ha ha We'll call it a "stomach cleansing diet drink". (not knockin' Cali - I lived there for 25 years)

Thank God for Metronidazole. Flagyl is my friend. :lol:


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Mia Dunn said:


> I'll tell you a _water danger_ we have here in Texas. It's called *Giardia*. You can't see it, but if you get it - you'll know it! My immune system sucks, so any time any of the dogs I'm around get it then I do, too.
> 
> If you think it's bad for dogs, you should try having it as a human. It hurts, alot! and for at least a month or more.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a normal week for me! lol


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Tyree, I’ll be back in town next week. Maybe we can meet to bring the mutts swimming. My girls always like to see other Malis or Dutch dogs. Because my youngest only sees them with cops shy thinks all they were breed to do is fight bad guys. Does your dog have any training? is it biting or tracking?


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Tyree, I’ll be back in town next week. Maybe we can meet to bring the mutts swimming. My girls always like to see other Malis or Dutch dogs. Because my youngest only sees them with cops shy thinks all they were breed to do is fight bad guys. Does your dog have any training? is it biting or tracking?



sent you a PM, let me know if you get it because i don't see it in my sent box.....


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Turtles! Booga booga booga boo! :lol:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Tyree and I meet up for a half hour of goofing with the dogs, this is a video of Tyree dog who doesn’t like to swim. You can also hear the concern in Tyrees voice regarding the turtles that may kill the dogs as they cross the stream. The smaller of the two dogs is Tyrees dog. Tyree is the one who make the WOHO sound at the end apparently because he is glad his dog is still alive. 

www.youtube.com/user/56chris23


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

A few images


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Few more images, Had a good time Tyree do it again soon. Next time we will get your dog to walk on the water


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Hahahah! Thanks for the pics chris .... what kind of camera is that though ... Damn thing adds 50 pounds! lol


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Dam camera makes me bald! Did laugh a bit that day


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris, great pictures and beautiful scenery, but I gotta say, turtles are the least of your worries in that swamp water.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This in NJ that’s not a swamp, that’s a septic run off


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Great pics, looked quite an adventure...was the water salty then ? Is that a regular swimming spot of yours Chris.... kind of made my toes curl a bit.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Its actually a real nice stream in a state park that turns into the Manasquan river. Its fresh water, its been raining a bit so the water is a little stirred up and brown. The water is clean but its never really crystal clear I’m told the brown tint is due to the roots and trees. All the streams in the Pine Barons are this color. 
When I goof around like this on the logs the point is to not go swimming, but that’s not how it always goes. It’s a good place to work dogs when its kicking a 100 degrees. The dogs defiantly can work much longer like this. Obedience, bite work, tracking whatever it is you can do it longer going in and out of the water. 
Someone with us put on a bite suit for my dog to take a few quick bites and Tyrees dog who was standing about 10 ft away really turned it on. I think Tyree was really surprised by what his dog can do. I still like the woho in the video link above.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I had believed the bit about the water being a septic run off LOL

I have a similar kind of set up not so far from where I live with some steep banks in places, the dog would love to jump off the bank and have crack in the water without any encouragement from me. It's great to see them having such productive fun!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

We went with the encouragement wrought for the first run. Tyree seemed a bit hesitant on how his dog Dallas would be with ripping through the stream. We put my dog in the mix in case Dallas had second thoughts, I thought Dallas seeing another dog run through might help. When the dogs were let go mine couldn’t even keep up with Dallas going through the stream. That was the end of the needed encouragement. See Mag certain things I’m all positive about, no long lines needed. :razz: 
His dog did well on the logs as well for his first time


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

that water is nice and refreshing in 90 degree heat ... doesn't taste all that bad either, since i went in with my mouth open .... STREAM? i slipped off a log and went completely under. my dog is NOT the pansy here, it's the handler! lol


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there are some real concerns about swimming a dog. Some risks are there....I do not think you need to panic or scoff at them. Red tide is real, you can see it...and it's easily avoided. There are predators in the ocean....but they can be avoided if you know where not to swim your dog. Jellyfish proabably being the most problematic, sharks hang out in murky water close to shore by river mouths, it provides cover and food. Freshwater in NJ there are bullsharks in freshwater tributaries that connect to the Ocean. But I think you probably have more problems with the life on land (snakes, bees...other dogs) more than the water life. Bacteria can be a problem after rain. Run off is the problem. no swimming 72 hours is a good rule of thumb after a rain...give or take how much it rains where you are. You can check the EPA website or public health and find water bacteria level reports. Most places are taken every few weeks....more populated at risk places maybe tested daily. Saltwater is not a concern, it actually makes my dogs nice and soft. just rinse them after thier done. 

What i do think is the most deadly thing about swimming your dog is the conditions of the water. Google, Beach dog drown....You will find a few stories where dogs got in trouble, the owner went in and drowned. And I know while I was in San Diego, I heard of a few dogs getting suck out from a rip tide at dog beach there. Water is a powerful, unforgiving element....and trust me if your dog cannot hack it...you probably cannot either. But these can easily be avoided to. if you know what to look for. So, know the area, know the dangers, know how to spot them...and avoid them. And you'll be alright.


----------



## Ibn Bey (Jun 24, 2010)

Tyree I am in Central Jersey. New Brunswick to be exact and I have been swimming my DS pup in the Raritan River. All though he can swim with out the life vest he swims much calmer with it.


----------

